# Newthread.php error



## Michael Morris

The file that launches new threads is apparently having a glitch fit - and it isn't repeating itself. If you can't post, try again - eventually it will go through.  I'm trying to track this thing down as we speak.

If you haven't noticed it - you're just lucky.  It is out there, it's bitten me 4 times already


----------



## Red Spire Press

No matter how many times I try, I can't get a post through in the Publishers forum. I wonder if it's forum-specific, somehow...


----------



## Michael Morris

Some forums have more trouble than others - but why I don't know.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Some forums have more trouble than others - but why I don't know.




Okay, that did answer my question, oh well, a one post of news pages will have to wait...until this small crisis pass *me know, you warn us there might be some pitfalls*


----------



## EricNoah

test post -- nothing to see here...

edit: somehow my post ended up above a post that was already here...  I saw this happen once on the old boards, it was something about the server clock not being right?


----------



## Brain

Something I noticed when trying to make a new post:  It failed like 7 times in a row when I only had one line in the post, but when I put another line in a few lines down, it worked.  Maybe the server doesn't like one-liners?

Also, this post got inserted in front of the post below it.

Also, I am getting the time reported as an hour off.  I have it set to GMT -8 and DST always on, and it shows as an hour earlier than it should be.


----------



## Len

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> If you can't post, try again - eventually it will go through.



I tried again and it said the thread is a duplicate of one I already posted. But no new thread has appeared.

_Edit: Here's the bug report I was trying to post, since I can't put it in a new thread:_
The times displayed are an hour off. The timestamp at the bottom of this page says "All times are GMT -5. The time now is 08:11 PM." but it is 9:11 PM. The time zone is set correctly in my user options (GMT -5, Eastern time).

_Edit again:_ Now it's *two* hours off.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Can't post nothing on the Sci Fi page, I was doing a one massive page for Friday's late news...10 times, the system said, only one post allowed every 30 _seconds_, then it went to, _This is a duplicate page._

On both, I was only submitting the page one...oh well, I will wait, till everything is fixed properly, and by the way...I LOVE THE SPEED...., good job to those who did...good job.


----------



## Michael Morris

It is likely that the bad clock setting was messing up the dupe check system - I haven't noticed this error since that fix.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> It is likely that the bad clock setting was messing up the dupe check system - I haven't noticed this error since that fix.




Well, something has been kicking me, although, I have no problem posting on other threads, in different sections, the news page, is not...jiving with me...and I don't want something to happen on my account...Michael, you got your hands full, and honestly, take care of needs of what needs to be taken care of first...(like all of EnWorld) LOL...I do like some of the 'new' features springing here and there...okay...nite everyone, glad to see everyone is back...


*Update:* I did a test on the news page, it seems that I cannot do multiple links placed in one page (like condensing the news outline in one thread, but a singular one was done, and it passed), that is where the problem is, when I submitted the massive one page multiple links thread, that is where it go all *white page* on me...meaning all content was lost, and the page had to be refreshed quickly to the last action I did...redoing 15 links...6 times, is tiring.... Just wanted to let you know...nite again...must sleep...Zzzzzzzzzz

*Update2: *Okay, I had to cheat, to get multi-links on one page, a previous page that passed the grade, became the keeper or changing the subject title will get you through(did that 4 times for one news bit), and some glitches that everyone is reporting, still exist: Double Post warning, Duplicate Warning...for me, the infamous White Page, but heck, I got the news up...don't give up my fellow EWs...patience and some luck will get you through.


----------



## Michael Morris

Refresh you browser cache.  Might have a bad cookie.


----------



## DanMcS

I've tried a couple of times to post a new thread in House Rules, it hasn't worked yet.  Glad somebody else has noticed the same kind of problem.

Edit:  Just tried clearing out all my cookies and logging back in, still isn't working.  Server sure is snappy, though, otherwise.  Nice job in the main, you admin-type people.  

Edit 2: Before the server move, weren't some of the forums locked for a while?  None of that is still on, is it?  Just a thought.


----------



## Michael Morris

I'm gonna upgrade the code - see if that kicks this out.


----------



## Citizen Mane

I'm having this problem in the news forums — I've managed to get some news up, but it's not accepting a lot of it.  I'll keep on trying.

Nick


----------



## Michael Morris

<-- Hear that breaking sound?  It's the censorbot straining under the pressure of my profanity.  Really.  This is... -->


----------



## Psionicist

Wonder what happens when I press the submit button.

Edit: Okay, that was slightly embarrasing.


----------



## johnsemlak

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> I'm having this problem in the news forums — I've managed to get some news up, but it's not accepting a lot of it.  I'll keep on trying.
> 
> Nick




Ditto for me.  I've tried at least a dozen times in the d20 News forum


----------



## Citizen Mane

I've given up for the time being — I tried fifteen different ways with one news item and couldn't get it to post.  I'll try again later.  I've got some shovelling to do...

Nick


----------



## Michael Morris

A new, possible related error is cropping up.  Occassionally redirects and links to new posts turn up blank.  Cause unknown. I hope it isn't what I think it is.


----------



## Turanil

I have been victim of the "glitch" four times. Seems that no new thread can be posted in the off-topic forum...


----------



## EricNoah

I just saw a new message in Off Topic -- it was yours, even...?


----------



## MerakSpielman

Just got a blank page trying to post a new thread in Rules. Titled "Swimming and Daze" or something, if that helps.


----------



## Arravis

I'm having the same problems... tried three different brousers, didn't help. I am on a mac though, not that it should matter. Anyway, thanks for the info and updates.


----------



## MerakSpielman

I have been unable to post a new thread since the upgrade. I've only tried 3 times for 3 different threads, but still....


----------



## Red Spire Press

As of this morning, I have been able to post in the Publishers forum and I have also been able to post news. Woop! Whatever you changed, don't change it back.


----------



## Citizen Mane

I was able to post the news this morning, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Michael Morris

I changed 3 files back to their original forms - I killed the die roller in the process.  That will be repaired later.


----------



## guest

*Reasons why you should purchase Apple ipad as well as IPhone Situation*

Discounted Custom Luggage : Encounter The most effective  Reasons To pay for Funds For just one 

Each and every lady around would like to personal custom totes, although not each of these people has got the funds to do so. Therefore, you will find there's have to discover a way by which one can get your hands on these types of nike air force 1 shoes without having to invest all the money. Fine, the following best choice that you will need to remember must be cheap artist bags. Such designers hand bags actually will not price as much know what's even better is that you arrive at personal not only one of them, should you work out to do so. In a lot of instances, people who have got tested this approach have been completely very pleased with it and also would certainly advocate the idea to be able to other individuals. 

 Nonetheless, when you have constrained spending budget and can't spend on a good real developer purse, you might be recommended select the look-alike bags. Actually, you'll find nothing wrong in purchasing this. If it is 100% replicated the original a single, it will likewise supply style and also convenience for you. 

 Artist totes are available in all sizes, designs, and colors providing a classy layout for females. Yet background seems to overlook which handbags are also created for adult men. Nevertheless that will debate is perfect for an additional moment, why don't we concentrate on discount nike running shoes for women. There are a lot regarding signature totes, including Louis Vuitton in order to Gucci. There are many of circumstances to take into consideration when selecting any handbag, price standing on top of the checklist. Nevertheless right along side of cost is a good critical query, what is going to the actual purse supply regarding? 

 The additional thing about shopping for an bag. Back in the day a amazingly massive convention regarding exploring malls upon African american Fri and also sifting from the throngs of people of men and women seeking the best bargains feasible. This could mean devoting nearly a good total morning with a purchasing spree that would give you completely worn out when you got rear homewards. When you shop on the web, you have access to the same discounts, from time to time greater versions, in the ease of your property and not have to stand in a single series. All you have to do will be track down what you look for, go through the button, and the order is going to be your doorway within a day or two.


----------

